
FOSDEM 2020 – Accepted developer rooms - ai_ja_nai
https://fosdem.org/2020/news/2019-10-01-accepted-developer-rooms/
======
rurban
Ha! No perl anymore

~~~
lizmat
Yeah. Wendy made it clear that she would no longer pull that train. And
__nobody __in the Perl community stepped up to do it in her place.

~~~
rurban
Someone else stepped up in the meantime, nice.

